# 7 String Baritone Recommended Tuning Variations & a worry



## sunung1188 (Jan 21, 2014)

Greetings!

I used to own a LTD 607B and have currently ordered Stef's new
LTD SC 607B, a 7 string "27 scale baritone guitar.

I have a few questions:

1. What is the standard tuning that most 7 string baritones come with?
2. Would playing a drop C tuning work well with a 7 string baritone?
3. What are the recommended tunings with a 7 string baritone?

4. I guess I'm just a little worried that I would have drop WAY low in my tunings. Would it still sound good and be easy to play with standard drop D or standard E tunings?

Cheers!


----------



## TTWC Ben (Jan 21, 2014)

Xx


----------



## patata (Jan 21, 2014)

E should be fine,I tune my 27,1'' with a .90 low E.

They come in standard B.Baritone 7's vary a lot,what I'm using is E B E B D# F# D# which is a Danza tuning variation.Most of peeps tune to normal drop tunings though.

If you're talking about a drop C with a high G I think so,yes.If you're talking about a low C,nop.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 21, 2014)

Depends on what you mean, if you mean tuning to 6 string Drop C, then that'll work fine but it takes some practice and getting used to to not hit the lowest string.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 21, 2014)

There's a lot of misunderstanding around baritones. The whole "they have more string tension" thing and people thinking they must be used in lower tunings. 

Yes longer scale creates more tension. That simply means you step down a gauge for the same tuning. You can tune it to ANYTHING you want, even G standard above E standard (this is the limit where the high G would start to break). 

The difference will be in the tone. Thinner strings, plus a longer scale, will mean a clearer, less muddy tone.
27" is one semitone extra length/tension than 25.5. So 10's in D# 27 will feel like 10's in E on 25.5. They will ring slightly clearer. Or you could tune to E with 9's and ring clearer still. Hope this makes sense


----------



## sunung1188 (Jan 21, 2014)

WOW! Thank you! This really solved all my worries with such a great answer! Thank you once again, I appreciate it!


----------



## nikolix (Jan 22, 2014)

I have my ESP (27' scale) at standar A with 10-60.
Very natural tension and low but clear sound. I think the RGD2127 which is also a baritone 7 comes also at A standar.


----------



## patata (Jan 22, 2014)

sunung1188 said:


> WOW! Thank you! This really solved all my worries with such a great answer! Thank you once again, I appreciate it!



yep,that's Tom.


----------

